# Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager Update Issues – For Windows Users



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are a *Windows user* and are having issues* Updating to the new LRCC *app, Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution.  Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread


----------



## Rose Weir (Jun 11, 2015)

The Manager is not automatically updating to the current version. My CCapp manager is still displaying 2.0.0.74 (April) and there are two updates since. June 11 2.1.0.108  
A message does pop up in the task bar right side with the message to update...click here...but it is so fast that I do not get to click there. It disappears.
I have not been successful with searching to get a manual download.

Yesterday the section for displaying installed apps would not load and by signing out and signing back in I got that list back.
Yesterday I did check the 'always keep Creative Cloud desktop up to date' but that hasn't made any effect to updating the current version.

Is there a 'work around' to get this thing to do its version update?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2015)

You can get a manual download by clicking on Help in the gear icon dropdown list.

My Windows system is also at the same version as yours, whereas my Mac system is at the latest level, so it's more than likely a problem at Adobe's end rather than yours. I probably won't bother doing the manual download, I'll wait and see if it gets updated correctly.


----------



## Rose Weir (Jun 11, 2015)

Okay.
I just went through all the 'suggestions' and checked the OOBE folder. It appears that files in that folder have not changed their date since mid April.
I wasn't keen on messing around with this so I'll return the Firefox AdobeAAM plug in to activated since that was one of the suggestions
Clicking on the Gear Help and arriving at the Cc desktop download displays that it is the February version which seems to me to be not the solution.
This April version is working and the log displays that the licensing is verified so I'll wait a bit and perhaps there will be a successful click on that little pop up message one of these days.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2015)

Hopefully sooner rather than later. I booted up my Windows system this morning and would you believe it, my CC desktop app auto-updated. How's that for a coincidence? Maybe yours will too.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 12, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hopefully sooner rather than later. I booted up my Windows system this morning and would you believe it, my CC desktop app auto-updated. How's that for a coincidence? Maybe yours will too.


I think Adobe needs more work on the CCApp Manager. I have the same problem.  I have to reboot the computer before the CC App Manager will update itself.  For an App the is always resident, it should "call home" on a frequent basis and report updates. I rebooted my Mac yesterday and 'found' there was an update waiting. Now 24 hours later on another Mac, there seems to be nothing that I can do to cause the CCAppManager to recognize there is an update waiting.


----------



## Rose Weir (Jun 12, 2015)

The 'cc new version update' message arrived this morning and stayed there long enough that I could click on it just after the machine started up. It took forever to download and then a message saying it was not successful, try again. 
I checked the 'help' online troubleshooting pages which included to shut down CC app and restart but on the actual desktop app it had 'try again' so I did. 
After another 15 min session where the progress bar did not move, finally, bells and whistles and the thing updated. 
It jumped from the April version to the current number. 
My Oobe log has records in it daily indicating that there is a 'checking' daily. In that log is a line indicating how many days left. Whether it calls home at the start of that or the end is a question?
Yesterday I ticked the choice to 'always keep uptodate' but in the past months that didn't cause an interference.

It was only by chance that I investigated its status and discovered updates were not happening so another thing to include on the 'to do' list.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2015)

Since the initial flurry of issues is now over, we're closing this thread.  If you're still having issues, please feel free to start a new thread about your problem.


----------

